# Aphid taking in the view



## Parker219 (May 10, 2015)

1. 









2.


----------



## otherprof (May 10, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> 1. View attachment 100814
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking "this Parker has the eyes of a . . ." and then I noticed your avatar. Coincidence? I think not!  And the second image is not merely technically impressive - it is beautiful!


----------



## Parker219 (May 10, 2015)

Thank You. 

Shot with the  Sigma 18-35 1.8 for anyone that cares.


----------



## Parker219 (May 10, 2015)

By the way, the second photo is just a crop of the first photo, that lens crops pretty well.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 10, 2015)

Parker219 said:


> By the way, the second photo is just a crop of the first photo, that lens crops pretty well.



I have three Sigma lenses, 19, 30 & 60 all @ f2.8, that are all very sharp.  My wish is that they would make a 105/2.8 macro in m4/3 mount.


----------



## hotpeppergyrl (May 10, 2015)

Amazing catch


----------



## Parker219 (May 11, 2015)

^ Thank you,  pretty lucky too, the little guy moved along right after I took the shot ^


----------



## Parker219 (May 13, 2015)

For the "final edit".... ( are they ever FINAL? )

I went with an in between crop of the first 2, and came up with this...


----------



## weepete (May 13, 2015)

Very nice mate!


----------



## annamaria (May 13, 2015)

Really like the second one a lot.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 24, 2015)

FWIW - I entered this photo is a local photo contest and won 2nd place! Good for 1 free camera cleaning from the local shop that sponsored the contest.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Designer (Aug 24, 2015)

That aphid needs a sammich. Fast!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2015)

Cool pic. Nice prize. Would they do a Rolleiflex cleaning with that prize?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ha...I just had them clean the not so old d5300.


----------

